# Naughty Boy



## GIZZI (Jan 13, 2008)

Please help we have an 4 month old moggy with Siamese parenting.
We have had him since he was 4 weeks old, I know this is way to early to have left he's mum but the owners did not want to know and i wanted to give him a home where he would be loved and cared for.

The only problem is he bites and scratches all the time, me my daughter and friends.

This is causing us some major distress as we dont want to have to resort to getting rid of him just the bad behaviour, any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks xx


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
First of all i am disgusted with the people who you had the kitten from, kittens should not leave their mum untill it lest 8 wks. As a animal healer there are things to consider like emotional problems from leaving his mum to young, doe`s he bite and scratch in a playful or aggressive way. I would get him neutered at about 6 months, this will or should carm him down. But in the mean time when he`s biting and scratching stop having contact with him, and when he`s being nice praise him, so that he can learn the difference from being nasty and nice. I am just telling you in brief, but i hope you get the idea. Sometimes all animals need is understanding.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

I would get some toys on a stick (like a fishing rod) play with him with it as often as you can. When a kitten leaves its mum and brothers and sisters to soon they dont learn the art of playing nicely when he bites and scratches, go away from him and dont give him any kind of reaction. I have a rule in my house and no one is aloud to play with my kittens or cats with their hands, hands are for stroking and grooming, toys are for playing, hope this helps


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gizzi , this sounds like normal behaviour for a youngster either teething or entering a playful state of adolescence or both Don't worry try and give him something to chew and kick like a teddy(ours loved it-just don't think about what you think their doing coz your probably right) but sounds like the nuts or nutless decision is approaching


----------



## GIZZI (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks very much for your thoughts, I have had a few cats but never one like this little terror. I do make a point of getting up an hour early to have play time with him so we are not all rushing around getting ready and ignore him, he has more toys than a two year old but I do agree (and hope) that the removal of he's bits will do the trick. I feel very sad that he left he's mum way to soon and do the best I can..he does cry alot though especially the first few nights. was like having a puppy.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

It sounds to me like he was taken away from his Mum and siblings far to early
Kittens play ruff and tumble with there mum and siblings this teaches them to retract there claws at an early age,
Mother cats bite there kittens while teaching them, 
If your kitten bites you then a pinch on his ear will stop him
NOT hard but enough to make him stop and when you do this say NO!!
My kittens and Cats are Siamese and Orientals they are very intelligent and learn very quickly
I'm sure your kitten will soon catch on to what is acceptable behavior very quickly................Good luck!


----------

